# Tastatureingaben im Nachhinein anschauen ?



## Khazad (8. August 2012)

Hi Leute, 

Ich suche ein Tool, das auf meinem Lokalen PC, entweder alle tastatureingaben speichert (evtl separat in einer txt Datei)
oder das alle Passworteingaben abspeichert... (natürlich alles im Hintergrund)

Muss das tun, da ich denke, das manche meiner WG Mitbewohner schindluder an meinem PC treiben... naja...

Seht ihr da irgendwelche Möglichkeiten ?

Danke


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2012)

Wäre es da nicht einfacher den PC mit einem Passwort zu belegen ? Du suchst übrigens einen Keylogger... Allerdings ist es ja dann nicht mehr für DICH, sondern es ist Ausspionieren Dritter. Heikel die Sache...


----------



## Eftilon (8. August 2012)

Die anderen hinterher zu spionieren ist Illegal und moralisch verwerflich .

Bios Passwort setzen und gut ist.

eftilon


----------



## turbosnake (8. August 2012)

Bringt nicht viel CMOS Reset oder Batterie raus und es ist weg.


----------



## Eftilon (8. August 2012)

Wenn er seine WG genossen so sehr misstraut dann soll er sich andere suchen, sorry wo kämen wir denn hin ?


----------



## Khazad (8. August 2012)

Danke für die Darlegung, eurer Moralvorstellungen 
Das war aber nicht die Frage... 

Aber ich habe sie mir nun selbst beantworten können, dennoch danke


----------



## Research (8. August 2012)

Da es SEIN PC ist darf er damit machen was er will.

Mal die Jungs von Sempervideo auf Youtube anschreiben.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Refog-Free-Keylogger_14493439.html

http://www.netzwelt.de/download/7323-revealer-keylogger.html


----------



## Khazad (8. August 2012)

Für die Leuten die Eventuell mal einen benötigen...

Hab ihn getestet und für gut befunden ^^

Download free keylogger - Actual Keylogger

Theres Nothing more to say...


----------



## Research (8. August 2012)

Dann dürfen deine Kollegen nur nichts von der Bildschirmtastatur wissen.

Was passiert wenn du eine 2. Tastatur anschließt?


----------



## Khazad (8. August 2012)

wer nimmt denn freiwillig ne Bildschirmtastatur wenn er von nix weiß ? ^^

mit einer zweiten Tastatur klappt es ebenso   (widererwarten) ^^


----------



## XT1024 (9. August 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Die anderen hinterher zu spionieren ist Illegal und moralisch verwerflich .


 


Khazad schrieb:


> Danke für die Darlegung, eurer Moralvorstellungen
> Das war aber nicht die Frage...


 Moralvorstellungen  So kann man auch an Anmeldedaten anderer Leute kommen 



Research schrieb:


> Da es SEIN PC ist darf er damit machen was er will.


naja


----------



## Research (9. August 2012)

Nun, es ist sein Eigentum. Haben die anderen die Erlaubnis ihn zu nutzen?


----------



## Khazad (10. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Nun, es ist sein Eigentum. Haben die anderen die Erlaubnis ihn zu nutzen?


 
Nein... Haben sie nicht, darum geht es ja...
Ich habe nur bemerkt das bei Ebay und Amazon, "für sie interessante" Dinge angezeigt werden die ich niemals angeguckt habe, und das die Chronik in Firefox ständig gelöscht ist -,-'

Und wenn das kein Indikator für unerlaubte PC Benutzung ist, weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Research (10. August 2012)

Das, genau das hätte in den Startpost gemusst.

Kein LogIn PW?


----------



## Khazad (10. August 2012)

Oh doch habe ich.... Aber Scheint nicht viel zu helfen, aber ihr wisst ja selbst wie einfach man das umgehen kann....


----------



## Research (11. August 2012)

Dann ist es zu 100% legitim.

Mal überlegt auf Linux umzusteigen?


----------



## Khazad (1. Oktober 2012)

warum sollte ich denn auf Linux umsteigen ?? (Ganz davon abgsehen das ich es noch nie gesehen hab, ^^)


----------



## Lexx (1. Oktober 2012)

Und schon mal versucht, deine Mitbewohner mit dem Sachverhalt zu konfrontieren?
Vielleicht liesse sich ein 2., 3. Benutzer für die Damen und Herren anlegen und eine
vernünftige (gemeinschaftliche!) Lösung anstreben?

Denn immerhin ist es eine WohnGEMEINSCHAFT.
(Oder man hat den Sinn nicht ganz kapiert..)


----------



## Khazad (1. Oktober 2012)

Ach die Sache liegt ja nun schon ein weilchen zurück, und mein PC ist nicht mehr zugänglich und gut.

Habe eben allerdings gelesen das "Research" mir den vorschlag unterbreitete auf LINUX umzusteigen, und ich fragte mich warum. 

Was gibts da für Vorteile ??


----------



## Lexx (1. Oktober 2012)

unreflektiertes pinguin-geschnatter.. 

er meinte, deren logins sind schwerer auszuhebeln, als jene von windows..


----------



## Khazad (2. Oktober 2012)

Lexx schrieb:


> unreflektiertes pinguin-geschnatter..
> 
> er meinte, deren logins sind schwerer auszuhebeln, als jene von windows..


 

und ist dem wirklich so ?


----------

